# 06 650 Rincon what to look for



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok guys what you think 1500 for an 06 650 Rincon good shape I guess haunt looked at it yet but think I might is that a good price and what should I look for. I never really messed with Honda to much especially there big bore lol. Not sure if there is anything to watch out for.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

havent messed with them much , biggest thing i think would be the shifting (3 sp auto)its alot like a car torque converter an all , needs gear reduction to have power to turn tires in mud ,an that will give you the top speed of a turtle, just my thoughts


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap if u wanna pull anything bigger than stock in the mud a GR is a must.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx guys not sure yet might let my buddy get it because he wont mud with it lol.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------

